# rear end question/powerhandling for the higher HP guys



## importimage (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello,

im thinking of picking up an 05-06 gto automatic. and building a turbo setup/motor. what are you higher hp guys using as i hear they are a bit weeak when you get up to the 700+ hp levels. 
thanks for putting up with my newbie question

Josh


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

importimage said:


> Hello,
> 
> im thinking of picking up an 05-06 gto automatic. and building a turbo setup/motor. what are you higher hp guys using as i hear they are a bit weeak when you get up to the 700+ hp levels.
> thanks for putting up with my newbie question
> ...


My suggestion is axle stubs, cv's, and a one piece driveshaft We have 300M billet axle stubs, 300M cv's and a one piece aluminum driveshaft all capable of handle 800+ rwhp. Here is a link to our site. Take a look and if you have any questions please let me know.
BMR Fabrication Inc.


----------



## importimage (Jan 20, 2010)

thank you sir. checking it out now


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

If you have any questions please let me know.


----------

